# [Saccade Video] Imac g4 tournesol



## Amy2oo (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir les gens, voila j'ai un petit soucis avec mon tout nouveau g4

1,25 ghz
768 mo ram
dd 80g
10.3

Après avoir fait un upgrade maison je suis tel quel aujourd'hui

1,25 ghz
2 go de ram
dd 80 go
10.5.8

Donc mon soucis se situe au niveaux des video que se soit youtube et compagnie ou video d'appareil photo encodé pour itunes.

Sa rame et sa saccade sans arret, il n'y a que le son qui suive vement, meme les secondes se suivent sans soucis.

Je ne comprend pas d'ou peut venir ce probleme d'autant que j'ai telecharger les derniers drivers pour Quicktime..

De plus je n'ai aucun probleme pour visionner des dvd, mais dès que le film est copier sur le dd ben c'ets la misere..

Le disque dur peut etre mis en cause??

Merci a vous


----------



## Amy2oo (19 Décembre 2010)

Plus de 50 vus et pas de réponse...


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Décembre 2010)

Ton dd est d origine? si oui c est un 5400trs /2mo de cache ,minimun 
Essaye avec un 7200trs 
Sur mon emac ca va, pas trop de saccade sur youtude, mais le dd interne est un 7200trs/8mo de cache

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h07 ----------

cela vient peu être aussi de ta connexion
est tu en wifi?


----------



## lpl (19 Décembre 2010)

Changes le disque dur et fais une clean install ça résoudra ton problème de lecture de fichiers video mais le G4 est pas le top pour youtube et tous les sites en JAVA qui bouffe pas mal de processeur.


----------



## Amy2oo (19 Décembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Ton dd est d origine? si oui c est un 5400trs /2mo de cache ,minimun
> Essaye avec un 7200trs
> Sur mon emac ca va, pas trop de saccade sur youtude, mais le dd interne est un 7200trs/8mo de cache
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour vos reponse, mais j'avais lu que le dd du 20" était bien en 7200 tm..
Les video du net sa ne derange pas trop car j'ai le pc pour sa mais pour l'encodage sur ilife c'est une horreur..

Il ma fallut près de 7 heures pour faire un dvd plein..

Pour la connexion pas de soucis je me sert du port ethernet

Changer le dd ok mais bon va falloir que je l'ouvre une deuxieme fois..

Faudra que je rachete de la pate thermique..


Edit..

D'après les fiches d'apple il tourne bien a 7200 tm.. Info/Intox..

http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Manuals/specs/imac_fp/L30638A_EN.pdf

Puis je le savoir..?


Edit 2...

C'est celui la que j'ai dans le g4

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...00000f5ee0a0aRCRD&locale=en-US&reqPage=Legacy


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Décembre 2010)

Donc c'est bien un 7200 le même que dans mon Powermac G4 MDD ! Le problème ne vient sûrement pas de lui mais du pross en lui même un G4 maintenant c'est pas fait pour faire de l'encodage et reste sur Tiger sur cette machine je suis moi même repasser à Tiger sur mon Powermac car il est bien plus réactif. De plus ta carte vidéo ne prends pas Core Image


----------



## Amy2oo (20 Décembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Donc c'est bien un 7200 le même que dans mon Powermac G4 MDD ! Le problème ne vient sûrement pas de lui mais du pross en lui même un G4 maintenant c'est pas fait pour faire de l'encodage et reste sur Tiger sur cette machine je suis moi même repasser à Tiger sur mon Powermac car il est bien plus réactif. De plus ta carte vidéo ne prends pas Core Image


 
Je serai bien rester sur tiger mais tiger n'est pas compatible avec.. l'ipad.

Donc j'ai été obliger de passer en leopard pour avoir itunes 10 et donc une compatibilité..

Au passage le montage video se faisait aussi a l'époque avec ilife 04 (livré avec le g4)..

Sa ramait déja autant a l'epoque..?


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Décembre 2010)

Non mais les logiciels, les compressions d'image était moins gourmand en ressource


----------

